# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Chế máy tiện gỗ CNC quay dao tự động

## dungvu.129

Chào các bác,
Sau một thời gian sử dụng Máy tiện gỗ CNC có quay dao tự động em bắt đầu có hứng thú tìm hiểu và muốn chế thử máy này.
Có bác nào biết ở đâu Hà Nội có bán cụm quay dao tự động này không để em tìm mua lấy 1 cụm này về lắp thử xem sao.
Chứ bộ này mà nhập từ Trung Quốc chuyển về thì giá cao lắm!!!

----------


## sieunhim

E thấy mấy bộ tháp pháo 4 dao cũng đâu mắc lắm nhỉ

----------


## dungvu.129

> E thấy mấy bộ tháp pháo 4 dao cũng đâu mắc lắm nhỉ


Bác biết chỗ nào bán thì chỉ giúp em với. !

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bác biết chỗ nào bán thì chỉ giúp em với. !


Hcm thì zalo nhé.

----------

cuong

----------


## suu_tam

Tùy kích thước nhưng đội bên tàu đang bán sẵn giá khoảng 05 triệu đó bác chủ ạ.

----------


## dungvu.129

> Hcm thì zalo nhé.


Cám ơn bác, em ở Hưng Yên.
Có bác nào biết HN có thì chỉ em biết với nhé.
Cám ơn các bác.

----------


## dungvu.129

> Tùy kích thước nhưng đội bên tàu đang bán sẵn giá khoảng 05 triệu đó bác chủ ạ.


Cám ơn bác, để em hỏi thêm xem sao.

----------


## sieunhim

> Tùy kích thước nhưng đội bên tàu đang bán sẵn giá khoảng 05 triệu đó bác chủ ạ.


giá này nếu ở VN thì mua ok òi. trước e ship chung với đồ khác thì rẻ hơn chút. 
Nếu bác chủ gấp gáp thì shjp về ko thì hỏi rồi canh me chờ đợi.  bác chủ cứ làm con máy trước khi nào có ụ thì lắp và config lại thôi

----------


## dungvu.129

> Hcm thì zalo nhé.


Bác xem giúp em ở HCM có bộ quay dao như hình ảnh này không?
Báo giá giúp em với. Em đang tính phương án gửi từ HCM ra cũng được.

----------


## duydtdd

bác nên mua sẵn về chế cho đỡ cực.

----------


## dungvu.129

Em hâm nóng lại chủ để này 1 chút các bác nhé.
Em đã có đủ đồ chơi để lắp thêm bộ quay dao tự động cho máy tiện gỗ CNC rồi mà chưa có thời gian để lắp.
Có bác nào đã từng lắp bộ này chưa?

----------


## anhcos

Cái bàn dao này quay được từng bước 90 thôi hay sao bác.

Tại mỗi vị trí vuông góc tương ứng đó, liệu có quay tăng/giảm thêm được một góc nào đó không hay đã fix cứng lại.

----------


## sieunhim

Loại này quay dao 90 độ thôi a

----------


## maycncmini

Bên trong bộ này có 4 cảm biến hall, mỗi cái cho 1 dao + 1 motor 3 pha
Để chạy với Mach3 có thể dùng 4 input và 2 Output hoặc đơn giản hơn dùng 1 input và 2 output (Nhược điểm phải set home dao trước khi chạy)

----------

dungvu.129

----------


## dungvu.129

> Bên trong bộ này có 4 cảm biến hall, mỗi cái cho 1 dao + 1 motor 3 pha
> Để chạy với Mach3 có thể dùng 4 input và 2 Output hoặc đơn giản hơn dùng 1 input và 2 output (Nhược điểm phải set home dao trước khi chạy)


Em dùng 4 input và 2 output thôi bác ạ.
Em không cần set home cho dao vì em làm trong code sẵn hết rồi.

----------


## dungvu.129

> Cái bàn dao này quay được từng bước 90 thôi hay sao bác.
> 
> Tại mỗi vị trí vuông góc tương ứng đó, liệu có quay tăng/giảm thêm được một góc nào đó không hay đã fix cứng lại.


Bộ này chỉ quay được 90 độ thôi bác ạ, sau đó fix cứng luôn, không tăng giảm được.

----------

